

Show HN: Switcheroo, my Emacs-ido-mode-inspired alt-tab replacement for Windows - jsulak
http://bitbucket.org/jasulak/switcheroo/wiki/Home

======
jsulak
Clickable link: <http://bitbucket.org/jasulak/switcheroo/wiki/Home>

